# What is a user that you still remember to this day?



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2021)

So, I know there has being people here that has being a user for a lot of years, and probably seen a lot of users go and come. Some of them banned, and some of them just disappear without saying anything again. So, I'm curious, for that users that had a lot of time inside this forum, what is that user that you still remember to this day? Explain why


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 22, 2021)

Old timers only ;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Old timers only ;O;


I-


----------



## cearp (Mar 22, 2021)

margen (lol), and kongsnutz


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 22, 2021)

juanmena

lol


----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2021)

Taewong. 

May his nonsense live on forever.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2021)

Forgot to add, explain why please XD. If possible ofc


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)

Threads like this always get me all sentimental but then I see Monkat's nipples and snap back to reality.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> Threads like this always get me all sentimental but then I see Monkat's nipples and snap back to reality.


I need context of what the hell is that image-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)

N14u, wasn't the greatest user but I do remember him


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 23, 2021)

cearp said:


> margen (lol), and kongsnutz


I mentioned margen in EOF lately, he was an exceptionally prolific post-liker. Can we bring him back?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 24, 2021)

@Lang_Kasempo and NBI4U


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 24, 2021)

Was someone named Doopliss or is my memory acting up?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Old timers only ;O;


Monkat! ;O;


----------



## E1ite007 (Mar 24, 2021)

@Quantumcat.
I remember in 2016 when she helped a lot in the 3DS forums, then she became mod, and then gradually she began to leave GBAtemp.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I mentioned margen in EOF lately, he was an exceptionally prolific post-liker. Can we bring him back?


Oh, am I not good enough for you?


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 25, 2021)

I kinda miss xx_darknesss_xx now... Never thought i'd see the day huh. His posts were bad and not funny but they were better than 90% of the current EoF.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> I kinda miss xx_darknesss_xx now... Never thought i'd see the day huh. His posts were bad and not funny but they were better than 90% of the current EoF.


Same

oh god, are we eof boomers


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Same
> 
> oh god, are we eof boomers


I'm pretty sure you didn't even have an account when he was still here.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> I'm pretty sure you didn't even have an account when he was still here.


No, I had one, he deleted his account a few weeks or so after i made mine


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> I'm pretty sure you didn't even have an account when he was still here.


Fun fact: I discovered Gbatemp cause of Wii homebrew. I don't know why I didn't make an account before tho


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Fun fact: I discovered Gbatemp cause of Wii homebrew. I don't know why I didn't make an account before tho


I'm glad you're here now


----------



## falconcrest (Mar 25, 2021)

i think the one i remember was called : gahars
pretty punny guy too...LOL


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> No, I had one, he deleted his account a few weeks or so after i made mine


Oh. 
When I used to be extremely active in the EoF (like 3 posts per day or something), it was fun, wasn't even that long ago, yet it feels like it's been ages. Someone being blatantly unfunny like darknesss was stuck out, but now? I'd say he was more funny than the shit that's been going on there now.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm glad you're here now


_my heart_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Oh.
> When I used to be extremely active in the EoF (like 3 posts per day or something), it was fun, wasn't even that long ago, yet it feels like it's been ages. Someone being blatantly unfunny like darknesss was stuck out, but now? I'd say he was more funny than the shit that's been going on there now.


I've changed so much since then, it feels like so long ago


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I've changed so much since then, it feels like so long ago


Same, I'm starting to struggle with gender-


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Same, I'm starting to struggle with gender-


mood


----------



## Seliph (Mar 25, 2021)

I remember there was a bunch of drama a year or two ago over some guy on here who gave away hack/exploit info to Nintendo for their bounty program and it screwed over a bunch of homebrew devs on here so everyone got pissed at him.

Then he spent all the money he got for snitching on a MACBOOK of all things. Wish I remembered his name. I remember he had a mii for his pfp, what a loser.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Then he spent all the money he got for snitching on a MACBOOK of all things


If you're gonna snitch, at least buy something good with the money


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Oh, am I not good enough for you?


I mean, you'll do


----------



## Minox (Mar 25, 2021)

science


Spoiler


----------



## boomy (Mar 25, 2021)

Densetsu


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 25, 2021)

boomy said:


> Densetsu


Rest in peace.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2021)

Yil for his absolute nonsense threads
Margen67 for obvious reasons 
Cornerpath before he went off the XRP deep end and made some really off the wall blogs
xtheman/kevinx8/kingy for their crazy discord server
Mashers for requesting an elaborate drawing of his dog and then NEVER logging in again after I finished it ;A;
Xathya for his impeccable grammar


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2021)

petermary for his endless llima332ds memes
gacube emleter on 33ds when?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 26, 2021)

Real ones remember @Margen67 and @petermary17


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 26, 2021)

Oh and of course MadGayKyaryFan @prowler.

And my boy @soulx you were dumb but I miss you bb sad to see you deleted your account  

And @Guild McCommunist, goddamn Sony fanboy ;O;


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2021)

@migles i miss him in the shoutbox and gba section

i hope you lost your virginity at least.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Mar 27, 2021)

I've been lurking here since the Haxcommunity days. I remember members on there but sadly no one here


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2021)

Toni Plutonij.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Apr 3, 2021)

I will always remember me because I'm me


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 3, 2021)

ethantic121212 said:


> I will always remember me because I'm me


makes sense


----------



## Jayro (Apr 3, 2021)

cearp said:


> margen (lol), and kongsnutz


Margen... Man... I don't know how he evaded being banned for soooooo long. What a nightmare that dude was.


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 3, 2021)

JuanMena ....But I'm new somewhat....He was so wrong on many levels but was so funny. He spit alot of BS out but he took alot, alot, alot too. He was alexander's lil mexican girl....lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 3, 2021)

fast6191 for the epicly informative posts. ive seen them way back, in another great forum, before i created an account here. very helpful user that ill always remember


----------



## Jayro (Apr 3, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I remember there was a bunch of drama a year or two ago over some guy on here who gave away hack/exploit info to Nintendo for their bounty program and it screwed over a bunch of homebrew devs on here so everyone got pissed at him.
> 
> Then he spent all the money he got for snitching on a MACBOOK of all things. Wish I remembered his name. I remember he had a mii for his pfp, what a loser.


I remember that, what a travesty.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> Toni Plutonij.


I miss Toni Plutonij 
I honestly miss a lot of the members that were active when I first joined, like Vulpes Abnocto (still have him on Discord though ,) Guild McCommunist, Ace Gunman, Densetsu (,) WildWon, and Bubsy Bobcat (still have her on Discord ,) and so many others.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 3, 2021)

Off the top of my head: Guild McCommunist and Gahars.

But there was one guy...I had to look it up...I think he was DacoTaco, but I'm not sure.

Anyway: he worked on a mod of preloader (priiloader), and posted publicly about progress.

And then all of the sudden: nothing. It was as if he fell off the face of the earth. I admit I first checked the forums to see if there ware progress, but after a while it got to me personally. I mean...while good, priiloader is "just" a piece of homebrew software. I was worried about what might have happened to him personally that he stopped all communications so suddenly.
In a way, I still am, as I never found out what happened. That's what can happen on the internet: if something IRL happens, posting (anonymously) on a forum is the least of your concerns. But to the others, it's kind of hard to guess what has happened...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2021)

On actual Events:

@p1ngpong


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> On actual Events:
> 
> @p1ngpong


Wasn’t that that one mod that went rogue and then he ended up running a clone of this site? That’s sad because I heard he was kind.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 3, 2021)

Monkat, coolness, Tagzard, Sausage head, TaeWong.. The list goes on and on.

Edit: those are the banned ones I remember.
Members that left, I can go on for hours...


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 3, 2021)

BigOnYa, Scott_pilgram, alexander1970, PaPaluigi,  my mother... endless list


----------



## Lacius (Apr 3, 2021)

falconcrest said:


> i think the one i remember was called : gahars
> pretty punny guy too...LOL





Taleweaver said:


> Off the top of my head: Guild McCommunist and Gahars.
> 
> But there was one guy...I had to look it up...I think he was DacoTaco, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


I miss @Gahars so much.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2021)

BoneMonkey.
<-- See my custom title.


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Old timers only ;O;


I had purged this from my mind, thanks for reminding me


----------



## Hunter (Apr 3, 2021)

Myself.


----------



## falconcrest (Apr 3, 2021)

Lacius said:


> I miss @Gahars so much.


Where did he go,anyhow? Did he leave the site?


----------



## Lacius (Apr 3, 2021)

falconcrest said:


> Where did he go,anyhow? Did he leave the site?


I try not to think about it. It hurts too much.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 3, 2021)

Darkness


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Fun fact: I discovered Gbatemp cause of Wii homebrew. I don't know why I didn't make an account before tho


Came here because of a problem with my 3ds, and was originally going to stop being active but the I discovered the eof and now look at me now


----------



## godreborn (Apr 3, 2021)

JuanMena , my exercise buddy and lover.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> JuanMena , my exercise buddy and lover.


I think he should be back soon. Didn’t he get a 30 day suspension?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't know.  I don't even know what he did to get the suspension.


----------



## grey72 (Apr 3, 2021)

@Quantumcat and her illegal suspending business


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't know.  I don't even know what he did to get the suspension.


Didn't even know he got suspended until someone mentioned him here


----------



## godreborn (Apr 3, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Didn't even know he got suspended until someone mentioned him here



I saw that he was suspended a while back.  I hope he returns, because I miss him.  if I had gotten suspended, I'm not sure if I'd ever return.  it's hard to say what he's thinking though.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 3, 2021)

@NancyDS mf asking if it was possible to emulate a nasa super computer on a nintendo ds.


----------



## Ricken (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh, so, so many.  Off the top of my head?  Margen and petermary17
You can find a lot of inactives in my followings, and I have memories of all of them too.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2021)

BoneMonkey


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> JuanMena ....But I'm new somewhat....He was so wrong on many levels but was so funny. He spit alot of BS out but he took alot, alot, alot too. He was alexander's lil mexican girl....lol


I still miss him


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I still miss him


Me too....He was funny.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 25, 2021)

honestly I will never foget wiimii and scott, I started being active in the EoF at the peak of their tomfoolery before p1ng put an end to things, reading this back it feels like it was ages ago but it was only like a month back, I also won't forget alexander's kindness <3 or IC for being a great partner in annoying wiimii and a cool person B) I wish I had joined the EoF sooner, let the future generation of shitposters be greater than ever!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 25, 2021)

@tinymonkeyt

She was involved with the GBATEMP forum community quite a bit and just about everyone here liked her. I watched her Infinite Space DS video and it convinced me to try it on that alone.

I think she vanished once creeps started getting weird with her or something.

Also the @kongsnutz, who posted their receipt of a leaked NSBW wii game and leaked it with proof online and got arrested with fines.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> honestly I will never foget wiimii and scott, I started being active in the EoF at the peak of their tomfoolery before p1ng put an end to things, reading this back it feels like it was ages ago but it was only like a month back, I also won't forget alexander's kindness <3 or IC for being a great partner in annoying wiimii and a cool person B) I wish I had joined the EoF sooner, let the future generation of shitposters be greater than ever!


Mf im still here


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Mf im still here


Did somebody else hear someone talking?


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 25, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Did somebody else hear someone talking?


I think its the spirit of scott talking, we all miss him so much


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 25, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> @tinymonkeyt
> 
> She was involved with the GBATEMP forum community quite a bit and just about everyone here liked her. I watched her Infinite Space DS video and it convinced me to try it on that alone.
> 
> I think she vanished once creeps started getting weird with her or something.


She actually has a Twitch account and streams every now and again, mostly building key caps and creative stuff like that if you ever want to say hi or something. IIRC it was less "creeps" and more just she's busy with other stuff mainly.


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 26, 2021)

@Nebuleon. They were the reason I registered here, to vote on priorities for DS emulator development. It started a DSTWO renaissance that ended after the 3DS was cracked.


----------



## DKB (Apr 26, 2021)

@Quantumcat.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2021)

@Sus


----------



## Hayato213 (Apr 29, 2021)

@Quantumcat and @TurdPooCharger


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2021)

@Toni Plutonij for being awesome
@TrolleyDave for being a great bloke
@Hadrian for being a filthy hilarious bugger
@densentsu RIP

Lots of others. It is weird going back to old threads and seeing users who I really liked but have completely forgotten about. Just shows how long I have been loitering around here being awesome.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Lang_kasempo, was a really cool dude


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Deleted User said:


> Did somebody else hear someone talking?


Oh the irony


----------



## pasoka (May 12, 2021)

I hardly do anything else here other than lurk, but I still remember:

Nebuleon (many thanks for catsfc/tempgba)
and Rydian (I remember seeing him a lot in the nds section back in 2013, think he was a mod)


----------



## Hadrian (May 12, 2021)

p1ngpong said:


> @Hadrian for being a filthy hilarious bugger


Please rename yourself D1ngdong.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 13, 2021)

Deleted User, I’ll never forget you.


----------



## CeeDee (May 14, 2021)

I have short term memory loss, how did I get here? Where am I?

Oh. Oh yeah. 

Uhh, VinsCool. Vin is cool. I like her Atari compositions. 

x65943, I remember what order those five numbers go in and I don't know why. He's drawn some sick shit for me over the years, cool dude. 

Bunch of other people I used to talk to a lot here. Luxer, Boured, Gudenau. probably a few others off the top of my head.


----------



## xX_darkn3sss_Xx (Jul 11, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> I kinda miss xx_darknesss_xx now...


FOUND IT!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 11, 2021)

@BigOnYa is who I miss


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 11, 2021)

well, I miss @bubsybobcat
I don't remember exactly how his name was written though, since I can't find him in the @ list


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> well, I miss @bubsybobcat
> I don't remember exactly how his name was written though, since I can't find him in the @ list


She’s actually doing just fine, I have her on discord

I miss @Sausage Head


----------



## nasune (Jul 11, 2021)

Apart from the others named here (guild, etc) I remember the Xuphor situation a while back.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 11, 2021)

For me?: @Ducky.
I would list Fast, but he will probably outlive this forum anyways, posting in the metaspace of a black hole void when everything approaches -273.15°C (Thats 0K for you anti-science people)



Hadrian said:


> Please rename yourself D1ngdong.


You're still alive ?
Gawd, color me impressed.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 13, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> @BigOnYa is who I miss


He'll be back!
I talked to him and he's just busy


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 14, 2021)

GreyWolf, for his help in the Wii section when I had joined
---


Seliph said:


> I remember there was a bunch of drama a year or two ago over some guy on here who gave away hack/exploit info to Nintendo for their bounty program and it screwed over a bunch of homebrew devs on here so everyone got pissed at him.
> 
> Then he spent all the money he got for snitching on a MACBOOK of all things. Wish I remembered his name. I remember he had a mii for his pfp, what a loser.


PokeAcer


----------



## nekojosh (Jul 14, 2021)

I miss @mattytrog he left the forum a little bit over a year ago. Pretty cool guys, always helpful to the community


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> JuanMena ....But I'm new somewhat....He was so wrong on many levels but was so funny. He spit alot of BS out but he took alot, alot, alot too. He was alexander's lil mexican girl....lol





godreborn said:


> JuanMena , my exercise buddy and lover.





Scott_pilgrim said:


> I still miss him



WHAT YOU GUYS?

I'm honestly surprised that despite my best efforts for being intolerant and blatantly offensive there's still people crazy enough to miss me.

On topic: I miss a lot of you guys. But I understand that many of us are on our own business.
I didn't wanted GBATEMP to be a part of my life... but like... there's something missing in my everyday life if I don't see a post from certain members. Like my day feels incomplete.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> WHAT YOU GUYS?
> 
> I'm honestly surprised that despite my best efforts for being intolerant and blatantly offensive there's still people crazy enough to miss me.
> 
> ...



I feel delight when I say something to make you feel uncomfortable.  haha


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jul 14, 2021)

@hankchill
@Rascal 
@Mr.Seiko


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I feel delight when I say something to make you feel uncomfortable.  haha


The only problem is that I've lost shame and discomfort since I was a kid.
I am not joking when I say I don't have feelings nowadays.


But I encourage anyone to joke about/with me. I'm happy to be included.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> The only problem is that I've lost shame and discomfort since I was a kid.
> I am not joking when I say I don't have feelings nowadays.
> 
> 
> But I encourage anyone to joke about/with me. I'm happy to be included.



as I usually tell people, I only tease or poke fun of people I like, so I must like you a lot.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> as I usually tell people, I only tease or poke fun of people I like, so I must like you a lot.



Thanks, I guess?
Like you too!

Still think you should post a pic on _that _thread.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Thanks, I guess?
> Like you too!
> 
> Still think you should post a pic on _that _thread.



btw, I'm supposed to start swimming for exercise at a place for people with disabilities.  I haven't received a phone call yet, just filled out the paperwork.  I'm sure @Flame will be glad to hear that.  I'll be back to exercising once that happens.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> btw, I'm supposed to start swimming for exercise at a place for people with disabilities.  I haven't received a phone call yet, just filled out the paperwork.  I'm sure @Flame will be glad to hear that.  I'll be back to exercising once that happens.


I should go back to exercising too!
Truth is that we've been having Winter-like weather (40-50 F) and I don't want to risk myself getting sick 
Good for you @godreborn


----------



## jaykureno (Jul 14, 2021)

Hykem, for obvious reasons


----------



## Cryzzgrantham (Jan 10, 2022)

nekojosh said:


> I miss @mattytrog he left the forum a little bit over a year ago. Pretty cool guys, always helpful to the community


The dude saved my ass many times, I literally just searched for him and stumbled across this. Hope the legend is just doing so well in life he doesn't need this shit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2022)

Tiny soldering boy


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 10, 2022)

jaykureno said:


> Hykem, for obvious reasons


Oh I remember that name. Was that the dude who claimed to have a kernel exploit or something?


----------

